# DX code for abnormal blood levels



## Bellaboo (Jan 11, 2011)

Docs consistently submit dx  of abnormal CPK  and also abnormal troponin
Questioning the coding for these specific tests
Thanks!


----------



## CHaslam (Jan 11, 2011)

*troponin code*

For abnormal troponins  I use 796.4 Findings, abnormal, lab test


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,
For abnormal CPK and also abnormal troponin  use 790.99(Other non specific finidings on examination of blood) other.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, 

I think 790.99 is more appropriate. I agree with Nalini.

VJ.


----------

